# Super Honest NASA



## carex (Oct 3, 2016)

haha wake up


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 3, 2016)

Morning Carex

More bollocks......great.......


----------



## Toothless (Oct 3, 2016)

I thought this junk was gone already, too bad people can't get over it.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 3, 2016)

Anyone seen Elvis recently?


@carex 

have a read through this and then come back with a sensible argument OF YOUR OWN
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/the-space-race.209757/


----------



## carex (Oct 3, 2016)

@CAPSLOCKSTUCK if u have any explanation pls post it here all of us will enjoy


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 3, 2016)

WHAT ?.......


you seriously expect me to do that?  I dont even bother watching these stupid videos you keep posting.


----------



## carex (Oct 3, 2016)

look someone is scared 
btw how much they pay u to stay quiet ???


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 3, 2016)

Yep.....NASA pays me millions to argue with fools on the www. Hard luck pal............its my day off......


----------



## D007 (Oct 3, 2016)

Wow.. This has to be one of the more ridiculous posts I've seen... It's scary to me that you think the curvature of the moon can so abundantly been seen, while standing on the moon..


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 3, 2016)

Is this that monday morning topic for people who left 95% of their IQ in bed today?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 3, 2016)

carex said:


> @CAPSLOCKSTUCK if u have any explanation pls post it here all of us will enjoy


There's at least two huge problems with that "photo"
1) If it were descending, the descent stage rocket would be going.
2) If it were ascending, the descent stage wouldn't be attached and there would also be a rocket firing.

Only logical conclusion: it was staged or edited.  Further, I see no proof this image was sourced from NASA.  Even if it was, it could easily be a small model (lander hanging from a wire) used to explain to the public what was happening on the moon.


----------



## Nosada (Oct 3, 2016)

This thread will be closed soon, because this can only end in you being flamed to death with facts, science and common sense.

But I will say this: Please seek help. You are vastly over-estimating your own intellect, and seem to have hints of paranoia and delusions of grandeur. Talk to your parents, a learned person or a psychiatrist about these ideas you have, because you may end losing the little grasp on reality you have left. Take a physics class, go to a planetarium, talk to some scientists. You'll find that the universe is far more impressive than these little fairy tales you cling to.



Spoiler: Sanity



Disclaimer: I am only this forgiving and kind on the internet. If you spout this conspiracy bullshit at me irl, I simply go Buzz Aldrin on your ass.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 3, 2016)

Anyone who believes the earth is flat trying to debunk the moon landing is comedy gold.


----------



## slozomby (Oct 3, 2016)

everyone knows the martians were paid under the table to film the landing. its how they secured the rights to give anal probes to hillbillies for years.


----------



## Toothless (Oct 3, 2016)

Y'know it's kinda sad after reading a bit that OP, a 45 year old female with I hope an ounce of decently developed logical understanding keeps putting out bs like this. 

Someone mail me some coffee because I ain't awake enough for this.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 3, 2016)

slozomby said:


> everyone knows the martians were paid under the table to film the landing. its how they secured the rights to give anal probes to hillbillies for years.



Only the hillbillies get anal probes.  The sheep, cows, and their other lifestock get anally cored.

Seriously, it's true.  I watched it on History Channel.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 3, 2016)

NEIL A (rmstrong) stepped backwards on to the moon

Spell NEIL A backwards

ALIEN


----------



## SnakeDoctor (Oct 3, 2016)

Its was me just playing Lunar

 lander !!


----------



## droopyRO (Oct 3, 2016)

I read "Super Hornet NASA" i clicked it thinking it was an F/A-18E thread ...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 3, 2016)

droopyRO said:


> I read "Super Hornet NASA" i clicked it thinking it was an F/A-18E thread ...


oh... i am not alone ... thanks. 

seriously in a state of caffeine'less'ness (YES IT DOES EXIST!)


----------



## natr0n (Oct 3, 2016)

The world will always be full of lies and deceptions. If you realize that nothing will bother you anymore.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 3, 2016)

Toothless said:


> Someone mail me some coffee because I ain't awake enough for this.


----------



## qubit (Oct 3, 2016)

More stupid crap from you @carex. You really need to stop polluting TPU with this flat earth garbage, or maybe you just need to get off this forum. 

@Tatty_One @erocker Round two thread closing and deletion courtesy of carex for you guys. 

@dorsetknob Your video cracked me up!


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 3, 2016)

It's mildly entertaining, thing is the Op does not actually believe any of this nonsense, he just enjoys everyone's reaction to it, at least this time he is not trying to deceive you, the last thread was him starting off suggesting he was struggling to come to terms with the video when actually he didn't want feedback because when he got it he was unable to put together a suitable response.

I would suggest he/she is not the age they claim, the way they reacted when the first thread was closed would suggest different but to be fair to the Op, he/she is entitled to their opinions even if their eyesight cannot determine the difference between round and flat


----------



## qubit (Oct 3, 2016)

@Tatty_One With only 12 posts, I think this might be a troll, albeit one that really believes in flat earth. We don't need a garbage thread like this on TPU.

It's real flamebait if ever I saw one.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 3, 2016)

Tatty_One said:


> thing is the Op does not actually believe any of this nonsense, he just enjoys everyone's reaction to it



Are you SURE about that? There really are such people that believe this crap.  Unless the OP has told you it's just a joke...?


----------



## Frick (Oct 3, 2016)

So what's the video about?


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 3, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Are you SURE about that? There really are such people that believe this crap.  Unless the OP has told you it's just a joke...?


My conclusion is based on tatty logic, I'll be honest and say that it's not always accurate but in my experience real believers of anything that is contrary to shall we say the "norm" have well thought out and detailed arguments to counter any opposing argument, I saw none of that in the previous thread which is the main reason that I closed it, intellectual debate can be a positive thing but it was only negative previously.

Ultimately, yes this thread will no doubt get closed BUT I would like if at all possible to give the OP the one opportunity to stake their claim to this thinking without using 3rd party poor quality video's by communicating their reasoning..... if that is not forthcoming then again it renders this one pointless and it will be gone.


----------



## qubit (Oct 3, 2016)

@Tatty_One Oh the OP most certainly believes this garbarge. We have a deluded person here for real. They actually tried to convince me in a pm I started with them after the previous thread that the earth is flat. I could invite you into it if you like?


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 3, 2016)

qubit said:


> @Tatty_One Oh the OP most certainly believes this garbarge. We have a deluded person here for real. They actually tried to convince me in a pm I started with them after the previous thread that the earth is flat. I could invite you into it if you like?


No your OK thanks, it's not that exciting!  I still think he is playing games with you, it seems to be working too


----------



## qubit (Oct 3, 2016)

Sure, I just meant from the point of view of evidence, but no problem.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Oct 3, 2016)

@ OP: Smells like dead fish.

The responses have been a good read and funny for a Monday while having some coffee.


----------



## Folterknecht (Oct 3, 2016)

Well, the best way to get more entertainment out of these moon/NASA/hoax threads, is to demand an explanation from these nutjobs of why the USSR didn't immediately cry foul play in the summer of 69, when the biggest Hollywood production up to that date was aired.


----------



## BiggieShady (Oct 3, 2016)

Welp, I guess I'll need another coffee


----------



## 64K (Oct 3, 2016)

Unfortunately there really are people that believe the Moon Landing was faked. One of my relatives believes that and no amount of reasoning with her changes her mind. Sigh.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 3, 2016)

64K said:


> Unfortunately there really a6re people that believe the Moon Landing was faked.


----------



## BiggieShady (Oct 3, 2016)

Lunar lander from orbit:

same shot from latest japanese mission:

it was from the kaguya mission i think:









Interesting physics proof it happened in lunar gravity field:








\

lemme see you refute physics


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 3, 2016)

Folterknecht said:


> Well, the best way to get more entertainment out of these moon/NASA/hoax threads, is to demand an explanation from these nutjobs of why the USSR didn't immediately cry foul play in the summer of 69, when the biggest Hollywood prodocution up to that date was aired.



And that ultimately is the biggest proof that it was not a hoax.  With the two nations in bitter competition and very hostile to each other, the USSR conceded that the moon was reached and landed on.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 3, 2016)

64K said:


> Unfortunately there really are people that believe the Moon Landing was faked. One of my relatives believes that and no amount of reasoning with her changes her mind. Sigh.


Can you tell her to stop creating threads here on TPU


----------



## 64K (Oct 3, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Can you tell her to stop creating threads here on TPU



No, not my relative here but this lady seems intent on being a burden on TPU with this nonsense.



rtwjunkie said:


> And that ultimately is the biggest proof that it was not a hoax.  With the two nations in bitter competition and very hostile to each other, the USSR conceded that the moon was reached and landed on.



True. That would have been a hell of a propaganda opportunity for the USSR had there been any evidence that the Moon Landing was faked.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 3, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> View attachment 79638


The camera hugely effects that (exposure, film size or pixel density, and so on).  Not only were they all taken by different cameras, they were taken by different craft.  One was even a composition built by computer and not a singular photo.


----------

